# New to me car recs?



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Figure this was a decent place to get some feedback since others have similar interests!

I need to start thinking about a new to me car. I currently have an 06 Acura TL with about 165k miles on it. Thing just runs and runs and I'd be more than happy to drive it till it disintegrates, but unfortunately it just doesn't quite fit with the lifestyle element. Back seats don't fold down so it's hard to fit a bike or snowboards there. And the car is really low, so even though it's great in snow with blizzaks, I've been stuck in small snowdrifts because there just isn't enough ground clearance.

I used to have a 2002 subaru TS before this car and that was pretty much perfect for my needs, but the car was a colossal POS and then started getting electrical issues after the head gasket and transmission were repaired. Oy.

I've been kinda enamored with the V6 RAV4's. They stopped making them around 2012 and they're a bit pricey for what they are but they seem to check off the right boxes. I can find a few examples in the 100k mile range for around 12k. My acura's worth next to nothing, but I'm going to be listing and selling my built miata soon which should free up somewhere in the realm of 8-10k.

Anything else I should be looking for? I like the mix of space and power that car has while still being reasonable. I like the acura RDX as well but that's a bit too luxury. I don't particularly want something european. I could look at Subaru crosstreks since they're solid cars, but so slow.

The acura's pretty long and I definitely wouldn't want something much longer than that. AFAIK the TL is about 190 inches long, which is about the same as a 2014 highlander! Length matters a bit because of parallel parking in the city (philly).

Ideally I'd want something I could get 4ish years out of at the min. I'm likely going to be driving a bit less for work the next 3ish years. Our rotations this year were all over the state...

Any recs? I'd be open to looking at stuff a bit newer too and maybe give up the power angle of thing if it makes sense. It looks like the 'regular' rav4 can be had in similar price ranges with 30k miles less in a 3-4year newer model year.

Sorry for the long post, but thanks for any help!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a Subaru Outback. It's not fast, but the AWD that's unique to Subaru, ground clearance, and 30+mpg are a big, big deal to me since I'm driving up to the mountains more than 50 days a year, at least an hour each way, many times in snow.

I also have a Highlander that my wife and I fight over not driving. Since 98% of the miles I travel by car are to the mountains in the winter, I drive the Outback in the winter and we trade cars in the spring. I've been tossing around the idea of replacing the Highlander with a Crosstrek because it would just make more sense now that my kids are older.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I was looking at the highlander for a minute but it's huge. I don't need 3 rows of seats and hope to never need 3 rows of seats for a family lol. 

Then I looked at the size of the 2014 highlander relative to my 06 TL. The TL is just about as long. I never truly realized just how freaking huge this car is...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I wish I didn't have third row seating. I'd prefer more leg room for two rows. Maybe I'll have to shuttle six people around someday, but I'll just use my bus for that lol.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Most reliable cars we see here at the shop in that segment are CRVs and RAV4s. Acura obviously fits in there as well. I know people love Subarus, but cost of ownership is often significantly higher. (That is my respectful euphemism).

And RAV4 V6 are surprisingly fast. First time I drove one I was like, 'They let pregnant women drive these?'


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> Most reliable cars we see here at the shop in that segment are CRVs and RAV4s. Acura obviously fits in there as well. I know people love Subarus, but cost of ownership is often significantly higher. (That is my respectful euphemism).
> 
> And RAV4 V6 are surprisingly fast. First time I drove one I was like, 'They let pregnant women drive these?'


Yeah... I'm not sure I'd want to own a subaru out of warranty... especially if it's a turbo model. The crosstreks have been doing okay though from what I can see. They're definitely more expensive to maintain but the damn things are so freaking good in the snow. I had such a headache with my bugeye... Granted it was like 13 years old when I got it, but those electrical problems sucked, as did the transmission and head gasket issues. Would have been so much smarter to get an older RAV4 or something back then. Thing would probably still be running...

The biggest thing holding me back from just going for the V6 Rav4 is the price premium. They seem to fetch way more than newer cars with half the mileage... I should probably work on selling my project miata over the next few weeks and start making some serious cash offers on cars when that's sold.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

More on the project Miata please. I’m gonna throw the Mazda CX-5 in there. My wife’s was a beast in the snow. Better than the outback we briefly had, actually. Personally I find SUVs to be stupid, lifeless and insulting on a personal level. Everyone should drive wagons instead. However the CX5 was actually engaging and dare I say, fun.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> More on the project Miata please. I’m gonna throw the Mazda CX-5 in there. My wife’s was a beast in the snow. Better than the outback we briefly had, actually. Personally I find SUVs to be stupid, lifeless and insulting on a personal level. Everyone should drive wagons instead. However the CX5 was actually engaging and dare I say, fun.


I like the CX5 idea as well and they do have a turbo version, which is annoyingly pricey. 
I've just heard that it's not the best on space relative to other cars in class. I'd really like to be able to lay a bike in there without taking off the front wheel.

Any wagon recs? I like wagons as well. Just don't want something longer than what I have right now.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll post more deetz on the miata later. It's basically a built motor, redone head, 2871R turbo setup making 330-350hp on high boost. I had it dynoed and it was like 300 on a mustang dyno but since then its been tuned more and the boost has gone up higher. Had to get a new boost sensor since the old one topped out at like 18 and it's sitting at like 25psi now. 15x9 wheels with 225 tires (stock is like 185), torsen diff with a 3.6 rear ratio, and 'jesus take the wheel' for ABS (i.e. none).

Car is fun as hell and I built it in grad school with friends, but had a shop do the motor. Just at a point right now where I have to pick my hobbies and I'd rather put energy into cycling and snowboarding then autocross/track stuff.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

My track car has sat for a few years now. It's not nearly as built as your Mazda, but getting track time is so fun even in a slow car that handles well. It's an expensive hobby though. Bikes and snowboards for now.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> My track car has sat for a few years now. It's not nearly as built as your Mazda, but getting track time is so fun even in a slow car that handles well. It's an expensive hobby though. Bikes and snowboards for now.


Wait, what do you have!?

I'd likely get back into it with a stock miata.

I'd even consider trading the car for a stock miata with cash. Lets see what happens down the line.

I'd actually highly consider the BRZ for a double duty daily + track car with something else as a hauler/mtn car.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

WigMar said:


> My track car has sat for a few years now. It's not nearly as built as your Mazda, but getting track time is so fun even in a slow car that handles well. It's an expensive hobby though. Bikes and snowboards for now.


It's not how fast you go, it's how you go fast...

Now get into the What are you listening to right now?. thread dammit.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

May I suggest, if you are not offended by VW dieselgate, a Golf Sportwagon AWD or an Alltrack ( which are all AWD )
( All of these are gas engines, no diesel offered)
I have a 6 speed manual Golf Sportwagon AWD which I absolutely love.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got a 1992 Nissan NX2000 with ihe, cams, full suspension and brakes, bigger lighter wheels and good tires. It's nothing special, but it brings me back- I've had three NX2000's since college. This one has 60,000 miles. 



Crusty said:


> Now get into the What are you listening to right now?. thread dammit.


Alright, I quit being shy.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldman said:


> May I suggest, if you are not offended by VW dieselgate, a Golf Sportwagon AWD or an Alltrack ( which are all AWD )
> ( All of these are gas engines, no diesel offered)
> I have a 6 speed manual Golf Sportwagon AWD which I absolutely love.


Hesitant to get a euro car due to increased likelihood of more expensive repairs should something happen. 

I've heard good things though. I think a golf or gti would be a fun daily otherwise!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Oldman said:


> May I suggest, if you are not offended by VW dieselgate, a Golf Sportwagon AWD or an Alltrack ( which are all AWD )
> ( All of these are gas engines, no diesel offered)
> I have a 6 speed manual Golf Sportwagon AWD which I absolutely love.


I have an Alltrack. I went DSG. My GTI was stick and I sometimes miss it. Alltrack felt like a DSG vehicle to me. Absolutely slays snow and I’ve lowered mine lol.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Hesitant to get a euro car due to increased likelihood of more expensive repairs should something happen.
> 
> I've heard good things though. I think a golf or gti would be a fun daily otherwise!


I love my euro daily. My brother is a Volvo mechanic though. That really changes the repair game.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Hesitant to get a euro car due to increased likelihood of more expensive repairs should something happen.


This is very true. You really need to do your homework buying a used euro to reduce the chances of winding up with a money pit. I spent three months finding right car last time around.

But they drive so much better than anything else.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I have an Alltrack. I went DSG. My GTI was stick and I sometimes miss it. Alltrack felt like a DSG vehicle to me. Absolutely slays snow and I’ve lowered mine lol.


Does your wife's cx5 fit a bike in the back without removing the front wheel? With the rear seats down obvi! 

Alltrack sounds awesome too though. 





Crusty said:


> This is very true. You really need to do your homework buying a used euro to reduce the chances of winding up with a money pit. I spent three months finding right car last time around.
> 
> But they drive so much better than anything else.


If I consider this option it would need to have some sort of warranty setup. Maybe through like carmax or something?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> If I consider this option it would need to have some sort of warranty setup. Maybe through like carmax or something?


Yeah, an aftermarket warranty (technically a service contract) may help; keep in mind there are good and bad ones there as well. Maintenance history is paramount, and knowing which models to stay away from. I'd rock a 6 cylinder BMW; if you gave my a V8 I'd drop it like a hot potato. Hot potato. Hot potato.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@ridethecliche I don’t know we used a hitch mounted rack


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@Crusty 
Any thoughts on the acura TSX wagon? Looks like theyre some available with ~100k miles. They're 4 cylinders but have a bit more go to them. 

Actually nvm... looks like the ground clearance isn't much better than the 06 TL. The space setup is definitely better though but part of the issue with the TL is the ground clearance because it ends up beached if you hit a drift. Errr... just looked things up and my subaru impreza TS had 5.9 inches of ground clearance and the newer ones have even less. The acura TL and TSX wagon have about the same clearance. I guess it doesn't make sense to go FWD for the next car right?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I guess it doesn't make sense to go FWD for the next car right?


Doesn't bother me. You know pretty much where I live. I specifically chose a V70 over an XC70. My last car was a Golf TDI. Sure, I need to be mindful of drifts a couple times a year, but I've gotten beached exactly once in the last 10 years- pulling in my driveway over the plow mound after it snowed all day at work. Which, incidentally, happened once before in my old A6 Quattro wagon.

Studded snows ftmfw. AWD is nice, don't get me wrong, but I honestly think the only people who NEED awd in the NE are people with steep driveways or regularly drive unmaintained back roads.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh yeah, Acuras are great cars.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> Oh yeah, Acuras are great cars.


Yeah, I might be thinking RDX instead of the V6 rav4 because I think I'd get much more car for the same amount of money. I.e. newer and less mileage. We've used midgrade gas in all our v6 acuras and haven't had an issue (n=2).

Re: FWD. 
Issue with the wagon is ground clearance. I think that extra 1.5-2 inches makes a big difference in places that may not be as readily plowed. Kinda surprised me that imprezas are the same clearance as my acura TL, but getting another FWD car with the same amount of ground clearance seems like a non starter to me. I have blizzaks for my TL. Still ended up beached. I can see that continuing to be an issue. I don't think FWD would be an issue otherwise.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

AWD is helpful around here for legal reasons; many times chains are required except for AWD vehicles to go through the mountain passes.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Actually leaning towards the rdx... Seems like you get a lot more car for the money.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

I was going to say "Regal TourX", but since length is an issue, that's a no-go.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Crusty said:


> Most reliable cars we see here at the shop in that segment are CRVs and RAV4s.


I'm guessing you don't get many diesel RAV4s over there. I very nearly bought one but found out about the engine failure problem just in time.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

ridethecliche said:


> Actually leaning towards the rdx... Seems like you get a lot more car for the money.


Before you get too hot to trot on the RDX, I would look into EXACTLY what kind of gas mileage it gets. Something tells me they are a tad thirsty at the pump.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldman said:


> Before you get too hot to trot on the RDX, I would look into EXACTLY what kind of gas mileage it gets. Something tells me they are a tad thirsty at the pump.


Yeah they're not the best that way. I think my mom's gets like 22-23mpg which isn't that different than my TL. V6 Rav4 should be about 24-25 highway taking regular gas while the acuras need midgrade. 

4cyl crv or rav should get upper 20s easily as should most subie econoboxes. 

Probably shouldn't ignore the gas mileage part of the equation as that's starting to get old right now with all my trips to the mountain 😔


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

ridethecliche said:


> Yeah they're not the best that way. I think my mom's gets like 22-23mpg which isn't that different than my TL. V6 Rav4 should be about 24-25 highway taking regular gas while the acuras need midgrade.
> 
> 4cyl crv or rav should get upper 20s easily as should most subie econoboxes.
> 
> Probably shouldn't ignore the gas mileage part of the equation as that's starting to get old right now with all my trips to the mountain 😔


Ya, and that's your mom driving........... (unless she is one heavy footed mom)


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Oldman said:


> Ya, and that's your mom driving........... (unless she is one heavy footed mom)


"I like the power"
-RTC's mom.

😂 😂 😂


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Radialhead said:


> I'm guessing you don't get many diesel RAV4s over there. I very nearly bought one but found out about the engine failure problem just in time.


Nope. Sounds like we don't want them either. 

I'll take a Cosworth Escort though. Any colour is fine.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Crusty said:


> Most reliable cars we see here at the shop in that segment are CRVs and RAV4s. Acura obviously fits in there as well. I know people love Subarus, but cost of ownership is often significantly higher. (That is my respectful euphemism).
> 
> And RAV4 V6 are surprisingly fast. First time I drove one I was like, 'They let pregnant women drive these?'


Yarp. I own a 2017 Forester Turbo. Got it used, had it about a year and a half. The CVT seems prone to... issue. Also the Turbo version requires premium gas, which kind of sucks.

That said, I love that car. It drives significantly better than the CRV we test drove. Just more life too, and everything I've read suggests the AWD performs better. I went into it knowing that cost of ownership was going to be significantly higher.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Regal tour x was a good suggestion. They can be had on the cheap now


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

For a RAV4 or CRV just get one new. Those are few of the cars that's almost an "investment" to buy new.

Anything else.... get used and just look for the stuff you like/want/need and shop for CONDITIONS not appearance, mileage, features, apparent reliability, etc. The reliability you'll get out of a used car is 98% related to how the prev owner treated it; 1% to OEM reliability and 1% luck.

I've had 2 turbo Subarus with zero issues. One of them had a warranty issue with the A/C, which they replaced no questions asked; but nothing related to engine or drivetrain etc. Right now have a STI which is quite heavily modified (to what the Subie community calls "Stage 3+") and it's given me ZERO problems. And I drive er hard.

Also, Volkswagen are great cars. But if the prev owner trashed it, do not expect good reliability... AND expect expensive repairs. Toyotas are reliable, but... you'll just pay that up front with the cost of a used RAV4. Same but opposite with a cheap BMW... you'll spend the $ later in repairs.

Also, if you like snow and are a powder hound... AWD (AND winter tires) is a must. Period. End of discussion.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Regal tour x was a good suggestion. They can be had on the cheap now


... but if 190" is too long for the OP, 200" isn't going to make him happy. Although the 200" are nice to have on the inside.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> For a RAV4 or CRV just get one new. Those are few of the cars that's almost an "investment" to buy new.
> 
> Anything else.... get used and just look for the stuff you like/want/need and shop for CONDITIONS not appearance, mileage, features, apparent reliability, etc. The reliability you'll get out of a used car is 98% related to how the prev owner treated it; 1% to OEM reliability and 1% luck.
> 
> ...


I realllyyy don't want to pony up for a new one at this point in my career. Down the line, sure, but for now I need something that can be solid for 5-6 years which I'd likely only keep for 3-4.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

When I looked for a mildly used RAV4 over here it was impossible to find one. Only found them new or quite old/with lot of milage. Back then, I wondered why ppl don't sell them... and ended up buying a new one. 

That was 10y ago, and I now know why they're so rare on the used car marked 

Within those 10y, I had zero breakdowns, zero repairing outside the standard annual maintenance. Maintenance costs are very cheap. The car gets it's annual maintenance and an annual car wash, that's all. 

It's used for towing horse trailer and drive muddy steep roads all the time, thus AWD was a must for me, but as my parking lot at work in the city is really small, I wanted a small as possible SUV. RAV4 turned out to be perfect. 10yo and still everything works like new. Seats, plastic parts, electoronic parts, autobody... everything in perfect condition. No rust, no oil leak, no wear and tear. I gonna keep mine as well, forever, as it seems.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeahhh, I have a feeling that my heart has been set on the v6 rav4 for a while. I'd happily live with the slightly worse gas mileage for having AWD and taking regular. Might look at some of the newer 4 cyl ones.

Realistically I think I'm likely going to end up with a rav4 or a 2015+ CRV since that's when I think they got a big update.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> When I looked for a mildly used RAV4 over here it was impossible to find one. Only found them new or quite old/with lot of milage. Back then, I wondered why ppl don't sell them... and ended up buying a new one.
> 
> That was 10y ago, and I now know why they're so rare on the used car marked
> 
> ...


What she said ^
They're as close to an investement as you're going to get.

My wife has a 2019 CRV. It's the AWD Turbo, leather, full sunroof, automatic trunk, etc. model and i think it's great. Comfy, great on gas, nothing breaks, decent power, great ground clearance but not a huge impractical car either. It has been unstoppable with winter tires. 

Pretty sure RAV4 vs CRV is like Pepsi vs Coca Cola.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> What she said ^
> They're as close to an investement as you're going to get.
> 
> My wife has a 2019 CRV. It's the AWD Turbo, leather, full sunroof, automatic trunk, etc. model and i think it's great. Comfy, great on gas, nothing breaks, decent power, great ground clearance but not a huge impractical car either. It has been unstoppable with winter tires.
> ...


Didn't know the CRV had that option! 🙃


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Realistically I think I'm likely going to end up with a rav4 or a 2015+ CRV since that's when I think they got a big update.


Mid-run refresh. New gen came out in 2017. We've had both. 2017 is a nicer cockpit, but I think I like the way our 2016 drove better. I definitely liked the 2.4 vs the 1.5 turbo.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Didn't know the CRV had that option! 🙃


Yea, in Canada it's the "Touring" submodel.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

drblast said:


> I have a Subaru Outback. It's not fast, but the AWD that's unique to Subaru, ground clearance, and 30+mpg are a big, big deal to me since I'm driving up to the mountains more than 50 days a year, at least an hour each way, many times in snow.
> 
> I also have a Highlander that my wife and I fight over not driving. Since 98% of the miles I travel by car are to the mountains in the winter, I drive the Outback in the winter and we trade cars in the spring. I've been tossing around the idea of replacing the Highlander with a Crosstrek because it would just make more sense now that my kids are older.


sorry to hijack thread. What year is your outback? Does yours fishtail above 80kph in low grip? Yeah that new crosstrek is nice and finally has power!

As for subaru reliability, my whole family drives subarus and the only ones that had any issues above regular maintenance/usual issues was a 2014 forester that had some minor electrical issues and a legacy waaaaay back when i was a kid where the air suspension stopped going up and down. The only thing about subarus is to do services twice as often and even though its not prt of the scheduled services in north america i think?, every couple of years have ALL the oils dumped and replaced ie diff oil


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Since its a lifestyle thang and you like your Acura. Just cut and fold the roof down right behind the front seats to make it an el camino and do a lift. Guaranteed you'd be rolling up in steez.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Since its a lifestyle thang and you like your Acura. Just cut and fold the roof down right behind the front seats to make it an el camino and do a lift. Guaranteed you'd be rolling up in steez.


Honestly, if I could lift it by an inch or so every winter, I'd keep it till the rust ate through the rest of the wheel well.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

We still have a 2005 CRV as a utility vehicle. My son drives it in the snow, I tow my 16’ aluminum boat and launch in the salt routinely. It won’t die. The rust will take it before anything mechanical. Not sexy but it can go anywhere. 

The wife and I have Subarus now. They are excellent in the snow. She has an outback and I have the legacy. Both are dogs when it comes to power. That’s my only gripe. RTCs mom would hate them. 

Before that my wife’s Audi all road wagon was the bomb. It ticked all the boxes until 100k mi......


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Yea just get an awd wagon


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Before that my wife’s Audi all road wagon was the bomb. It ticked all the boxes until 100k mi......


Then the bomb went off?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Crusty said:


> Then the bomb went off?


Then it burned a quart of synthetic every 800 mi. The writing was on the wall. Trade in. Happened to a friend of mine with Q5 as well.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Been hearing that the v6 on the rav has a bunch of issues over time. Womp. Ugh. Guess a more modern one it is! 



Scalpelman said:


> Then it burned a quart of synthetic every 800 mi. The writing was on the wall. Trade in. Happened to a friend of mine with Q5 as well.


Sounds baseline for a subie as well 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@Crusty 

Have you heard of any reliability issues with the Toyota v6 motors in the rav4?

A friend told me that's he's had 3 blown motors but let's just say he doesn't drive like a grandma.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> @Crusty
> 
> Have you heard of any reliability issues with the Toyota v6 motors in the rav4?
> 
> A friend told me that's he's had 3 blown motors but let's just say he doesn't drive like a grandma.


No. There is definitely more to that story, lol. We see oil consumption issues, but that's common with a lot of new low emission engines. Heck, Google Subaru oil consumption class action lawsuit. 

I can only think of two Toyota engine failures at our shop. One kid would only get his oil changed when the oil pressure light started flashing. That can only happen so many times to any engine.. The other was a girl with a in memorium picture covering her temp gauge and never noticed the coolant leak.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Crusty said:


> No. There is definitely more to that story, lol. We see oil consumption issues, but that's common with a lot of new low emission engines. Heck, Google Subaru oil consumption class action lawsuit.
> 
> I can only think of two Toyota engine failures at our shop. One kid would only get his oil changed when the oil pressure light started flashing. That can only happen so many times to any engine.. The other was a girl with a in memorium picture covering her temp gauge and never noticed the coolant leak.


🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️My faith in humanity is already too low to ever work as a Mechanic, kudos to you.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I've owned a Subaru Outback and loved that car, probably if I was to own one now I would like it to be a touch bigger. The new Subaru Forresters also look pretty sweet.

My wife has a Hyundai Santa Fe Highlander, diesel AWD, it's awesome.

Had plenty of Toyotas, still have an 08 V6 Aurion and funny enough have had that engine replaced but the car has around 400,000 on it. These new Toyotas are super reliable if serviced as per recommendations, they're not like the old Landcruiser/Hilux engines that need f-all attention, miss a service or two on these new motors, more so an oil replacement and it'll bite you in the ass big time.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Gah...
At this point I think the V6 rav may be out. That gen had the back on a hinged door. It'll make opening the back require way more space than a regular lifted gate. Kind of a PITA in a city with parallel parking. Might not have the swing space for the full door.

Kind of between the CRV maybe the pre-CVT ones and the RAV4's for utility or the CX5 if the lower cargo space works out because the driving dynamics are supposed to be that much better. Looks like the CRV has been rated better than the Rav4 a buncha times in the last few years almost every year. Hard to really go wrong with them. Bummer about the not insignificantly lower space in the CX5 doe.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Phedder said:


> 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️My faith in humanity is already too low to ever work as a Mechanic, kudos to you.




We get the best and the worst. I literally had back to back phone calls Friday; one was a guy mad it was going to cost $400 to fix the brakes on his daughter's car (the audacity I have trying to make her car safe), the next guy was stoked to pay his $4000 bill to bring his shitbox truck back to life.

I helped a kid last week- Valvoline never drained the old oil before adding the new. Apparently it takes about 180 miles to smoke the crank bearings with 10 quarts of oil in it. We diag'ed and documented it, sent it to a dealership by their house. No charge, just trying to help. Turns out he was a cancer patient just now in remission. The thank you letter I got from his parents was worth it all.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Phedder said:


> 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️My faith in humanity is already too low to ever work as a Mechanic, kudos to you.


Oh, and a funny thing, the girl with the picture over her temp gauge? She did it twice. 

I couldn't make this shit up if I tried.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Keep coming back to the v6 rav4...
Trying one of those, a crv, and a cx5 tomorrow. 

Would any of you guys have reservations about getting a rav with like 100k on it? There's one with that much that checks my boxes locally and has the trim I wanted. Theres are 2 other cars for like 1500 more with 75-85k but they're a 5hr RT away and I have no idea ever condition they're really going to be in when I get there. 

If I end up going for one of the ravs... Trying to figure out if it's worth the premium to get one of the ones with lower miles even if they don't have the trim I want. I kinda want heated seats, Bluetooth, and a backup cam. Or the factory nav unit so I can swap it for one that can integrate the backup cam. 

Thotz?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I did a thing... Finally.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I did a thing... Finally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158132
> ...


Noice!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Crusty said:


> Noice!


Thanks for your help! Hope I don't have to visit your shop when I'm up north 😂😂😂


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

My man! Congrats 🤟 Enjoy it, shell serve you just fine


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I did a thing... Finally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158132
> ...


Start working on the camping set up for it yet? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think naming cars is silly but I still do it sometimes. 

I named my stock miata misty, then changed it to storm after I did all the power adders. 

I think the rav is going to be nicknamed Bluebird. Seems fitting. 



smellysell said:


> Start working on the camping set up for it yet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Haha I have my last step (board) exam in a week. Maybe after that! 

Need to figure out the suspension issue first. Kinda tempted to just get bilsteins all around for it but it seems like overkill Lmao.


----------

